# In laport looking to fish sunday have $$/Any help needed.



## wespotts (Jul 26, 2014)

Will meet with ice beverages gas money anything needed. Have current all water license. From Dallas area had horrible day fishing pier 19 in Galveston 4 hours on boat no bites...27 yr old


----------



## wespotts (Jul 26, 2014)

Nobody? Fishing in the area Sunday????


----------

